# Arquitectura del balneario Asia-Lima



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J Block said:


> Les tengo que dar la razón a las personas que cercan las playas para poder gozar de un poco de paz y tranquilidad sin gente ruidosa y en playas limpias y seguras. *Todos tenemos derecho a la paz y a la tranquilidad. *
> 
> Por otro lado no todas las playas son privadas, en Asia existen muchas que son abiertas al público.


Obvio! Pero, en este caso, los residentes de estas playas actúan como la gente maleducada que va a las playas a joder sin importarle el bienestar de los demás bañistas. Cierran y vuelven privadas las playas y perjudican a quienes no son socios de "X" club y que quieren ingresar. A mí no me ha pasado pero sé de varias personas que no pueden ingresar a tal o cual playa. No todos los comunes y mortales vamos a ensuciar ni a interrumpir la "paz" y la "tranquilidad" de los demás.

En fin, las fotos están muy buenas y, de alguna u otra forma, hacen que extrañe el verano...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Obvio! Pero, en este caso, los residentes de estas playas actúan como la gente maleducada que va a las playas a joder sin importarle el bienestar de los demás bañistas. Cierran y vuelven privadas las playas y perjudican a quienes no son socios de "X" club y que quieren ingresar. A mí no me ha pasado pero sé de varias personas que no pueden ingresar a tal o cual playa. No todos los comunes y mortales vamos a ensuciar ni a interrumpir la "paz" y la "tranquilidad" de los demás.
> 
> En fin, las fotos están muy buenas y, de alguna u otra forma, hacen que extrañe el verano...


Claro, yo tambien soy común y mortal...no soy socio de ningún club en Asia.

Sin embargo, hace 15 años Asia no era nada, nadie iba a sus playas en verano...ahora que la gente ficha lo ha puesto de moda y han construído sus casas, sus clubs y sus centros comerciales, ahora sí todos los "mortales" quieren usar sus playas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja, tienes razón. Hasta que no se enteraron que "estaba de moda" Asia no aparecía ni por casualidad entre los planes para veranear de mucha gente...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

JBlock y Joseph, eso de bañarse en calzoncillos, comer ceviche de bolsa, sopa en botellón, piscinitas inflables solo demuestra una cosa, el peruano además de deshinibido es muy divertido ...jajaja:lol: :lol: :lol: Cosas como esas no suceden en playas de Rio de Janeiro o Punta del Este, aunque en esos lugares hay gente pobre estos hacen ese tipo de paseos en otras playas menos exclusivas. Lo de impedir el acceso tampoco lo hacen ni en Rio ni en Punta porque te meten un proceso en la justicia que te va a salir carisimo. Bueno reconozco que no me agrada la idea de tomar sol al lado de una familia comiendo ceviche en bolsa....:lol: :lol: mas es divertido pensar que eso pueda ocurrir:lol: 
Bueno sobre el Thread las fotos lindas y los proyectos tambien


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> JBlock y Joseph, eso de bañarse en calzoncillos, comer ceviche de bolsa, sopa en botellón, piscinitas inflables solo demuestra una cosa, el peruano además de deshinibido es muy divertido ...jajaja:lol: :lol: :lol: Cosas como esas no suceden en playas de Rio de Janeiro o Punta del Este, aunque en esos lugares hay gente pobre estos hacen ese tipo de paseos en otras playas menos exclusivas. Lo de impedir el acceso tampoco lo hacen ni en Rio ni en Punta porque te meten un proceso en la justicia que te va a salir carisimo. Bueno reconozco que no me agrada la idea de tomar sol al lado de una familia comiendo ceviche en bolsa....:lol: :lol: mas es divertido pensar que eso pueda ocurrir:lol:
> Bueno sobre el Thread las fotos lindas y los proyectos tambien


Ah no ah, eso lo hacen los peruanos pocos civilizados. Existimos muchos que nos comportamos respetuosamente en la playa. Por otro lado eso no ocurre en todas las playas...por suerte.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Una pregunta al aire........ Como se sentirian si Suecos o Norguegos hicieran lo mismo en la playa???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bluehen said:


> Una pregunta al aire........ Como se sentirian si Suecos o Norguegos hicieran lo mismo en la playa???


Recordemos que ciertos europeos tienen lo suyo...flacas que no se afeitan las axilas, personas que no usan desodorante pero se bañan en perfume (lo cual no cubre el olor desagradable)...hace un tiempo se hizo un estudio, el cual indicaba que la mayoría de británicos no se cambian de ropa interior con frecuencia...sea...ajjj. :lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos !!! La verdad que las playas ( no todas ) sean privadas es lo mejor al final , asi se pase el dia mas tranquilo y relajado. Hace tiempo vi un video en Youtube , un reportaje de DiaD . El reportaje fue en Naplo , los domingos esa playa se llenaba de todo lo que han descrito ustedes , comida , cerveza , basura , los perros , los gatos , etc etc etc ; me quede disgustado , horrible, a tanto a llegado este " problema " que los que tiene sus casas en Naplo , contratan seguridad y separan la playa , jaja , una soga los divide y los securities parados cuidando que nadie transpase al otro lado de la playa. lol


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bonitas fotos :banana: Asia tiene casa rebonitas  y mantienen el mismo estilo :banana: 

.
.
.
.
De los demas comentarios mejor ni hablo hno: .......aunk los esperaba pero en fin .....:shifty:


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

i feel you all!!! i wouldnt like to eat right next to a person who is eating ceviche in a bag or even worst when they bring their arroz con pollo and watermelons to the beach...thats just disgusting!!! no critico a los Limenos pitucos...eso no es racismo, es que no es la calidad de vida que ellos se merecen...ellos no quieren que su gente se mescle con gente de tan baja clase...y no es por raza pero por educacion


----------



## Maply (Mar 13, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> JBlock y Joseph, eso de bañarse en calzoncillos, comer ceviche de bolsa, sopa en botellón, piscinitas inflables solo demuestra una cosa, el peruano además de deshinibido es muy divertido ...jajaja:lol: :lol: :lol: *Cosas como esas no suceden en playas de Rio de Janeiro o Punta del Este*, aunque en esos lugares hay gente pobre estos hacen ese tipo de paseos en otras playas menos exclusivas. Lo de impedir el acceso tampoco lo hacen ni en Rio ni en Punta porque te meten un proceso en la justicia que te va a salir carisimo. Bueno reconozco que no me agrada la idea de tomar sol al lado de una familia comiendo ceviche en bolsa....:lol: :lol: mas es divertido pensar que eso pueda ocurrir:lol:
> Bueno sobre el Thread las fotos lindas y los proyectos tambien


Como sabes que no pasa eso?

En Punta si pasa, o acaso no recuerdas los tipicos matecitos de plasha que llevan yoruguas y argentos cada vez que van de paseo al mar?, todos los paises tienen sus costumbres playisticas 

Buenas tomas, se ve bien ese balneario, de a poco creciendo.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

franciscodur2003 said:


> i feel you all!!! i wouldnt like to eat right next to a person who is eating ceviche in a bag or even worst when they bring their arroz con pollo and watermelons to the beach...thats just disgusting!!! no critico a los Limenos pitucos...eso no es racismo, es que no es la calidad de vida que ellos se merecen...ellos no quieren que su gente se mescle con gente de tan baja clase...y no es por raza pero por educacion


Yo si los criticaria! ..... Al final para uds que es educacion?  .... Kiza no sea racismo pero si discriminacion :mad2: .... Ademas kien asegura que todas las personas ke luzcan como los ke van a la playa y hacen eso sean iguales a todos los demas..... Dejen a la gente hacer lo que kiera con su vida, libertad y manera de vivir  .... Si algunas personas en Europa fueran criticadas x eso....uffff!!


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

la verdad que da asco ir a algunas playas, con tanta basura, perros, y gente en ropa interior y peca de exhibicionista y falta de higiene. El problema es una falta de educacion EXTREMA. Es justo que la gente educada tome sus esquinas. 

Como extrano las epocas cuando era nino, y solamente bajaba a la playa Redondo (todavia con arena y no con piedras... que pena, como malograron esa playa), habia un local a la entrada de la Rosa Nautica, que tenia cosas bien ricas, creo que se llamaba taps.. bueno en fin que epocas, cuando uno tenia la opcion de bajar no mas y no viajar para ir a la yapla..


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

caballoazul said:


> *la verdad que da asco ir a algunas playas, con tanta basura, perros,* y gente en ropa interior y peca de exhibicionista y falta de higiene. El problema es una falta de educacion EXTREMA. Es justo que la gente educada tome sus esquinas.
> 
> Como extrano las epocas cuando era nino, y solamente bajaba a la playa Redondo (todavia con arena y no con piedras... que pena, como malograron esa playa), habia un local a la entrada de la Rosa Nautica, que tenia cosas bien ricas, creo que se llamaba taps.. bueno en fin que epocas, cuando uno tenia la opcion de bajar no mas y no viajar para ir a la yapla..


Eso de la basura y perros si es antihigienico, asi que eso si deberia tener una multa....siempre deberian tener tachos de basura en las playas.....Lo de la gente en ropa interior y falta de higiene si es mas que costumbre o cultura que ojala vaya mejorando para no ver eso....pero x el momento pienso ke todos son libres de hacer lo ke kieran SIN contaminar la playa con basura, o llevar perros sin cuidado si llevan un perro el perro debe tener sus vacunas y estar bien amaestrado para que no sea amenaza a nadie, o llamar a la delincuencia, etc ... pero lo demas me parece se debe dejar asi....

Como dije antes ke pensarian de un Sueco o Noruego en esas circunstancias?? Sera algun... lo dejo ahi


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

les recuerdo que este thread es sobre Arquitectura del balneario Asia-Lima, no se desvien por comentarios que en nada aportan, ok?


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

opinion said:


> les recuerdo que este thread es sobre Arquitectura del balneario Asia-Lima, no se desvien por comentarios que en nada aportan, ok?


 Es cierto ke el thread es de arquitectura de ese lugar, pero los comentarios si aportan en muchas cosas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Qué tiene de malo bañarse en ropa interior???, si la persona quiere hacerlo pues que lo haga, si llevan su comida, que lo hagan pero sin ensuciar, aunque eso casi nunca sucede, pero en fin, cada quien se divierte como quiere.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Qué tiene de malo bañarse en ropa interior???, si la persona quiere hacerlo pues que lo haga, si llevan su comida, que lo hagan pero sin ensuciar, aunque eso casi nunca sucede, pero en fin, cada quien se divierte como quiere.


Pues es una falta de respeto al público andar con ropa interior. Para eso existe algo llamado ropa de baño. Se trata de sentido común. 

En cuanto a comida, pues debería ser prohibida. A la playa no se va con ollas de comida. La olla no está hecha para salir de la cocina. Para eso existen fuentes y para llevar comida a algún lado los tuppers. Los refrescos no se toman en bolsas recicladas por ser totalmente antihigiénico. 

Pucha, ya parezco Freida Holler..  

Vivimos en el siglo XXI y la cultura que impera es la occidental, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

J Block said:


> Pues es una falta de respeto al público andar con ropa interior. Para eso existe algo llamado ropa de baño. Se trata de sentido común.
> 
> En cuanto a comida, pues debería ser prohibida. A la playa no se va con ollas de comida. La olla no está hecha para salir de la cocina. Para eso existen fuentes y para llevar comida a algún lado los tuppers. Los refrescos no se toman en bolsas recicladas por ser totalmente antihigiénico.
> 
> ...


En Europa (parte de la cultura occidental) la gente se bania desnuda y anda en muchas playas asi y normal! lol :lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bluehen said:


> En Europa (parte de la cultura occidental) la gente se bania desnuda y anda en muchas playas asi y normal! lol :lol:


En playas nudistas, no en todas las playas. Una cosa es ir a una playa nudista en la cual sabes a lo que vas y otra es bañarte en ropa interior, sucia para colmo...o acaso en Europa la gente se baña en ropa interior?

Qué pasa con Europa? Por qué hablas tanto de Europa? El tema trata del balneario de Asia.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Estan muy grandes tus fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al club mostrado en las últimas fotos, no sé, como que le falta algo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Al club mostrado en las últimas fotos, no sé, como que le falta algo.


Concuerdo contigo. No sé si será x las fotos, pero realmente pareciera que le falta algo de vida a ese condominio.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, disculpenme, las fotos salieron muy grandes. Las fotos son del año 2002, el condominio estaba aún en construcción aunque ya habia gente instalada, además era ya final de temporada. La verdad le falta gente mas el lugar es bien agradable. YA LAS PUSE MENORES.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Bueno, disculpenme, las fotos salieron muy grandes. Las fotos son del año 2002, el condominio estaba aún en construcción aunque ya habia gente instalada, además era ya final de temporada. La verdad le falta gente mas el lugar es bien agradable, disculpenme nuevamente.


No, para nada. Es un gran aporte. Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bluehen said:


> Bla bla, En muchos lugares del Peru como en Europa la gente se puede baniar desnuda y es algo normal.... Muchos de uds no saben muchas cosas acerca del Peru, kiza xq estan mas pegados a Lima o la costa o yo ke se, pero como ya se sabe Peru es un pais megadiverso con diferente gente viviendo ahi de diferentes origenes, culturas, costumbres, etc.... Yo me porto como kiero a donde vaya asi sea ficho o pobre a mi no me importa  y eso no tiene nada ke ver con educacion, pero si respetar a los demas es importante
> 
> Y si ojala pongan mas fotos de Asia, la arquitectura de las casas es bonita, espero ver mas fotos....pienso ke si alguien contrata a un arquitecto o ingeniero y kiere hacer algo parecido ( x ejemplo una comunidad , etc) lo pueden hacer = y mas bonito....me gusta ke todas las casas esten pintadas de blanco ....


Eeeeeeeeepa!

Vamos a analizar tu cuenta.. a ver... aportes fotos= 0; aportes urbanismo y arquitectura= 0

Threads cerrados por malas contribuciones =1

Pues el que no conoce el foro eres tu, así que lee las normas y deja a un lado esa actitud que no le hace nada bien a tu cuenta.

Solo una sugerencia de la moderaciòn.

Solo esto faltaba........NO CONOCEN PERÚ..... Somos peruanos pues Caramba!!!!

Tienen ganas de verme el lado malo... no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

luce bien asia y no sabia que en peru habia playas privadas, en chile ni de lago ni de rio siquiera pueden ser privadas y si alguien vive por ahi tiene obligacion de dejar pasar a quienes quieran ir. de todas maneras muy linda asia. me late mucho recorrer la costa peruana el prox verano cuando vaya a arequipa y cuzco.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

vatosmart said:


> luce bien asia y no sabia que en peru habia playas privadas, en chile ni de lago ni de rio siquiera pueden ser privadas y si alguien vive por ahi tiene obligacion de dejar pasar a quienes quieran ir. de todas maneras muy linda asia. me late mucho recorrer la costa peruana el prox verano cuando vaya a arequipa y cuzco.


Solo en el perú se aprueban cosas como esas, playas privadas. Aunque hay muchas iniciativas para acabar con esas injusticias, espero en el futuro las playas privadas no existan mas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Solo en el perú se aprueban cosas como esas, playas privadas. Aunque hay muchas iniciativas para acabar con esas injusticias, espero en el futuro las playas privadas no existan mas


El día que la gente sepa cuidar las playas dejarán de existir las playas privadas. Mientras tanto seguirán existiendo.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

J Block said:


> El día que la gente sepa cuidar las playas dejarán de existir las playas privadas. Mientras tanto seguirán existiendo.


Es lamentable que en el Peru existan playas privadas, pero la verdad que mientras mucha gente no sepa comportarse seguiran existiendo (en eso te doy toda la razon J Block). 

En este caso el problema base es FALTA DE EDUCACION, y tanto el gobierno como todos nosotros tenemos el deber de contribuir y trabajar para que eso cambie. Quizas pasen muchos años pero se debe empezar ya. 

Hablando especificamente del thread, me gustaron mucho las fotos, se nota la diferencia cuando algo se planifica. Todas las casas guardan un equilibrio con el entorno y me gusto mucho que traten de conservar areas verdes. Las casas se caracterizan por su sencillez y elegancia. Me acuerdo que en el año 2000 pase el Año nuevo en playa Las Palmas en Asia, ya se veian muchas casas como esas.Tengo entendido que Las Palmas y Cocos fueron urbanizaciones pioneras que definieron las pautas iniciales de esta nueva etapa de urbanizacion en Asia.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> El día que la gente sepa cuidar las playas dejarán de existir las playas privadas. Mientras tanto seguirán existiendo.


Es un contrasenso pensar que las playas privadas puedan existir, las playas son bienes públicos y como eso deben ser tratadas
Bienes públicos pertenecen a toda la colectividad y no a grupos, si partimos del principio que en Asia las playas pueden ser privadas entonces como podremos impedir la invasión de lugares como la ocurrida recientemente en el Mercado en Santa Anita. Lo que debe hacerse inmediatamente es aplicar la ley a aquellos que impiden el ingreso a las playas y aplicar normas como prohibir bañarse sin trajes apropiados o comer en la playa pues esto atrae ratas e insectos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Lo que debe hacerse inmediatamente es aplicar la ley a aquellos que impiden el ingreso a las playas y aplicar normas como prohibir bañarse sin trajes apropiados o comer en la playa pues esto atrae ratas e insectos.


Eso lo vengo escuchando hace años...en el Perú dudo que se llegue a aplicar esa norma. Se trata del Perú.

Hay muchas cosas que se "deben" hacer pero que no se hacen, por lo tanto uno al final se acostumbra. Si uno sabe que no puede hacer nada para cambiar la situación, para qué intentar?


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> Eso lo vengo escuchando hace años...en el Perú dudo que se llegue a aplicar esa norma. Se trata del Perú.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas que se "deben" hacer pero que no se hacen, por lo tanto uno al final se acostumbra. Si uno sabe que no puede hacer nada para cambiar la situación, para qué intentar?


J Block, las cosas estan mudando, despacio es verdad mas estan cambiando, si la invasión del Mercado de Santa Anita hubiera ocurrido 10 años atras problablemente los invasores se habrian salido con las suyas, nuestras democracias son aún muy jovenes necesitan de tiempo para madurecer


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Asia es muy linda y lo bueno es que siendo privada se mantiene mejor el aspecto de la zona.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi me parece muy bien que no dejen entrar a cualquiera. En verdad el caos está en todo el país, por lo menos dejen los balnearios privados del sur bonitos.

Ver una mamacha caminando con su sopa en botella por Asia sería algo no grato..... y si sonó Snob....i dont care a bit.


----------



## Maply (Mar 13, 2007)

En peru permiten playas privadas?, o sea no pueden entrar a playas si estas son parte de un club por ejemplo?.

Que alguien me diga porfavor 

Aca el mar es de todos los Chilenos, entonces si la playa pertenece a algun club o algo asi..... la gente puede simplemente entrar y hacer uso de su pedazo de playa.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Ah claro, acá es igual...la playa y el mar es de todos. Lo que es privado son los clubes. Aunque hay clubes y balnearios que aprovechan la geografía para convertir las playas en zonas de difícil acceso, al menos que sea por el club mismo. Eso pasa en el Regatas por ejemplo en la bahía de Lima, en la isla de Pucusana, en Totoritas, en Palillos, en San Antonio, o alguna splayas que se encuentran rodeadas de barrancos y peñas.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No puedo decir que me parece muy bien que no dejen entrar a todos, pero me parece lo más conveniente ya que son pocas las personas tienen sentido común y se dan cuenta que por una cuestión de respeto a él y a todos deben cuidar las playas. Respecto a eso de la comida en ollas, bolsas, etc. jaja bueno me parece muy risible...pero tengo que admitir que no me gustaría tener a una persona así al costado mio, no es por racismo ni nada, sino porque son costumbres distintas; a mi se me haría asqueroso comer ceviche de una bolsa :S pero para otra gente es lo más normal del mundo así que solo me queda respetar sus costumbres...y por tanto es mejor mantener distancias y todos felices.

Respecto a la arquitectura...es parecida a la de otras playas del sur, pero igual me gusta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Maply said:


> En peru permiten playas privadas?, o sea no pueden entrar a playas si estas son parte de un club por ejemplo?.
> 
> Que alguien me diga porfavor
> 
> Aca el mar es de todos los Chilenos, entonces si la playa pertenece a algun club o algo asi..... la gente puede simplemente entrar y hacer uso de su pedazo de playa.


En Chile es tal cual, hay divisiones y eso lo he visto yo con mis propios ojos. Mas bien creo que en Perù està menos marcada la divisiòn social de sus habitantes.

Los clubes son privados en todas partes... las playas son públicas.

En realidad uds. se sorprenden pero no ahondan en los temas.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Maply said:


> En peru permiten playas privadas?, o sea no pueden entrar a playas si estas son parte de un club por ejemplo?.
> 
> Que alguien me diga porfavor
> 
> Aca el mar es de todos los Chilenos, entonces si la playa pertenece a algun club o algo asi..... la gente puede simplemente entrar y hacer uso de su pedazo de playa.


Es así en algunos locales y muchos de nosotros nos sorprendemos con tamaña ilegalidad. Los que mucho tienen, se sienten en el derecho de privatizar las playas y los que no tienen nada se apropian de terrenos baldios, nuestro pais es un mar de incoherencias e injusticias, aunque existe mucha gente honesta que lucha para que todo eso cabe de una vez


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

carlos07 said:


> Coloco estas fotos para que algunos foristas tengan una idea de la región, construir en esta area es realmente un trabajo de Titanes
> La carretera corre, digamos, paralela al mar, en algunos momentos se aleja y en otros se acerca mas. para llegar a la playa hay que andar mas algunos kilometros perpendicularmente, estoy en la carretera en sentido norte-sur
> 
> 
> ...


Interesantes fotos :banana: de hecho en si la zona es trabajosa para poder construir :tongue3: pero hay una creciente demanda :banana: Y es bueno que varias de las nuevas casas en los balnearios de Asia cuenten con bonitos diseños  otra cosa buena es que la Panamericana esta siendo ampliada con dos carriles mas mas alla de Asia :banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Veo que todos uds. ignoraron el thread de advertencia que puse sobre temas raciales.

Aprovecho para aclarar acà que no soy ciega y veo todo lo que pasa en este subforo.

Simplemente he creido que puedo solucionar las cosas por pm con la mayorìa de los foristas.

A todos los considero, la mayorìa son mis amigos. De hecho unos mas amigos que otros... incluso voy a briggear a quienes considero mis choches.

Pero primero que nada soy moderadora.... 

Salute


----------

